# Are Run-Flat tires a good or bad thing?



## mwase54 (Jan 21, 2008)

O.K., so I have been reading about the run-flat tire reviews online and I have to say I am scared to death about purchasing a new bimmer! Most of the reviews I have read have awful things to say about them- they are noisy, leak air, and have poor mileage, etc, etc, etc. 

Is this something that BMW is fixing? And are the newer models (I have in mind a new 2008 e90) equipped with 'new and improved' tires? 

Are there other factory installed options (or non run-flat tires that are optional?) 

This is the only negative I have ever read about a BMW, and frankly its got me to the point that I might have to look elsewhere. Should I be concerned?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

You may have a problem. All autos sold in the US are being required to have RFT's after a certain date. I believe it is the fall of 08 but may be wrong. My 07 Z4 came with them. I am upgrading the wheels and tires and staying with them. Sure performance can be improved with conventional tires. It can also be improved with race tires. Hell put slicks on it just don't drive in the rain! Remember the new cars are designed to use them. Don't believe everthing you read online. Do you think the major tire manufacturers would spend R&D money for something they cannot sell? GH


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

GH41 said:


> You may have a problem. All autos sold in the US are being required to have RFT's after a certain date. I believe it is the fall of 08 but may be wrong. My 07 Z4 came with them. I am upgrading the wheels and tires and staying with them. Sure performance can be improved with conventional tires. It can also be improved with race tires. Hell put slicks on it just don't drive in the rain! Remember the new cars are designed to use them. Don't believe everthing you read online. Do you think the major tire manufacturers would spend R&D money for something they cannot sell? GH


incorrect, RFTs are not required by law, its tire pressure sensors.


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

the main thing i dislike about runflats are their inability to be repaired after a puncture...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Runflats can be repaired just like conventional tires provided that they have not been run at a zero-pressure condition.


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Runflats can be repaired just like conventional tires provided that they have not been run at a zero-pressure condition.


thank you for that information, i was not aware of that! but, if you think in retrospect, the run flats really do you no good then, right? if you get a flat and continue to drive on them, they will not be repairable, but if you get a flat and dont drive on them you'll be able to repair them, but the whole run flat feature does you no good at that point...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

harjothundal said:


> thank you for that information, i was not aware of that! but, if you think in retrospect, the run flats really do you no good then, right? if you get a flat and continue to drive on them, they will not be repairable, but if you get a flat and dont drive on them you'll be able to repair them, but the whole run flat feature does you no good at that point...


Agreed. However, if you have a more common puncture such as a nail or screw, this often doesn't cause instant and complete air loss, but a slower leak. Then your TPMS will alert you to the falling air pressure so that you can take action before reaching a zero pressure state.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

I have owned several bimmers over the years. All with sport packages. Only one with run flats.

While run flats can be a little harsher over bumps, that is the only difference I notice.

The run flats are performance tires. Every performance tire I have used gets noisy after awhile, offers a rough ride, and are expensive. 

If you have 5-10k on run flats and plan on switching them, guess what, ANY tire you buy will be quieter because it is new. 

The reality is run flats are a luxury item that not every one can afford or wants to pay for. What I hear mostly is arguments about weight (couple pounds difference), noise (all tires get noisy), and handling (folks drive an average of 35MPH in the city, but everyone is a race car driver).


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

NetSpySD said:


> I have owned several bimmers over the years. All with sport packages. Only one with run flats.
> 
> While run flats can be a little harsher over bumps, that is the only difference I notice.
> 
> ...


+1 :stupid: So very well said. 

dj


----------



## Leggs (Jan 28, 2007)

*Run Flats Mmm*

U know my 02 M5 came with them on the Eagle F1's after looking to replace them and needing to dam near take out a second loan to cover them I went with a nice set of Yokohamas oh hell if I spelled it wrong U car guys get the idea anyway all I am saying is
we all have car insurance so use your road side service and to hell with the run flats I say


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

You don't have the option of choosing when or where you have a flat. With runflats you at least are able to get to a safe place even if at slower speed. I had a blowout on the interestate in my truck. By the time I made it from the left lane to the shoulder the tire was completely shreaded and the wheel damaged. I would have paid the price of a RFT to avoid changing the tire alongside I 95! GH


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

2002 M5's don't come with runflat tires.


----------



## edizon (Jan 17, 2008)

Im thinking of leasing a 535i w/ sport pkg but prefer the standard 17" all season tires instead of the 18" run-flats. Possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

edizon said:


> Im thinking of leasing a 535i w/ sport pkg but prefer the standard 17" all season tires instead of the 18" run-flats. Possible?


Are you asking if it is possible to buy aftermarket 17" wheels and non runflat tires or are you asking if you can ask your dealer to give you them with you lease?

The former is a yes, the latter...that's between you and your dealer.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## edizon (Jan 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Are you asking if it is possible to buy aftermarket 17" wheels and non runflat tires or are you asking if you can ask your dealer to give you them with you lease?
> 
> The former is a yes, the latter...that's between you and your dealer.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Gary, if I buy aftermarket 17" wheels and non runflat tires, will it be necessary to acquire a spare tire in the process?


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

this is all very confusing to me, as I am starting to think about my first set of tires for my 335i.

to me, the rft's seem to perform fine and they are not very noisy in my opinion. the only problem I have with them, is to replace them for a set of 4 is about 1200. non rft's like the goodyears are about 700-800 for the set. big difference.

then I wonder, If I still have to repair the tire and I can't run on the rft with zero air, am I better off saving the money and either buying a spare (which I believe is the best solution) or just hoping for best (along with a plug kit and compressor in the back)

I don't really know what the best solution is, it would have been so much simpler if BMW just put a spare in the trunk, what's the big deal a couple of pounds?? doesn't seem to bother any other car manufacturer?

Also, there is no where locally to even get a replacement OEM run flat. so if your tire goes and you have to drive on it, meaning it can't be repaired, then what? wait a day or two and order online (tire rack of course).. and you can't drive in the meantime??

I really don't know which way to go...

After thinking too much about this I think I may just get a small spare, put it in the trunk, still save some money by not buying run flats.... and thats it lol

Gary,
what is your honest suggestion??

sorry for the long winded reply lol...


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

Heat00 said:


> this is all very confusing to me, as I am starting to think about my first set of tires for my 335i.
> 
> to me, the rft's seem to perform fine and they are not very noisy in my opinion. the only problem I have with them, is to replace them for a set of 4 is about 1200. non rft's like the goodyears are about 700-800 for the set. big difference.
> 
> ...


I recommend going with regular tires. here is why.

1. They are cheaper.

2. If you have a blow out, run flat or not, you have to be towed.

3. If you hit a nail or screw and develop a small leak, you have to pull over immediately and put air in the tire. This is true for both run flat and standard tires. However, if you do not pull over immediately when a run flat loses air, if you continue to drive the sidewall will be compromised and you will have to buy another tire. Very costly.

The ony advantage I see in the run flats favor is if you are in the fast lane in heavy traffic and have a flat or are in a bad part of town at night, or in the middle or no where, you can keep on driving at a cost of buying another tire.

So ask yourself, are you more likely to have a blowout, or a slow leak? :dunno: Blowouts usually occur with underinflated tires or worn out tires and will require a tow truck regardless since you have no spare.


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

that was a great answer and now that I think about it like that, it makes sense.
also, there is a big difference in price...

so plug kit, compressor, regular tires, and thats that eh?


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

Heat00 said:


> that was a great answer and now that I think about it like that, it makes sense.
> also, there is a big difference in price...
> 
> so plug kit, compressor, regular tires, and thats that eh?


That is what I am doing. You can also keep one used front/rear tire when you replace as a temp until a new tire arrives if it is not in stock.

Most non run flat tires can be had within 24 hours.

I like the concept of run flats, but the cost delta should be 10% or less, not 30%.


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a very good idea.. I didn't even think about that.
I still got about 8-9k left on the OEM's, I think I will keep 1 front and 1 rear for emergency. 
maybe even put it on a cheap rim and keep in the garage???


----------

